# World's Greatest Hobby Show (Atlanta) 2-12&13-2011



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will have their display layout set up at this show. Come by and say Howdy!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there Sat Ted. Looking forward to visiting with the members. Should be a good show. It was a couple of years ago. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
The list of participating dealers is AMAZING! I think this is a must attend event for all those in the area. Everyone, come by and register for the free large scale Thomas set given by our group. See you Saturday RJ!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
One more day to see the trtains! WOW is one word I think when I saw the CROWDS at todays show. Some said 30,000 last time the show was in Atlanta, but all I can say for sure is there was a crowd at our display all moring long.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

WGHT shows are BIG events!! When it was in Kansas City a couple of years ago, it was packed to the gills wall to wall! I don't know exactly what they do to get so many people to come but it definitely is a show not to be missed!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone get any photos or videos for us west coasters..????


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes it was a great show,
We went yesterday and i 
got some great deals.
I bought some USA 3 bays hopper cars
from Star hobbies for dirt cheap. 


Fred


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

When they came here, the crowds were just as large 30,000+ 1 day.
I have to say the success is the mixed scales, there are more people inot HO and O then G...I have been to 3 large scale train shows, 1 on each coast, and I have never seen as many people.

Bubba


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

These type shows always do well,

We enjoy Displaying at them because of the

amount of people that attend.

Always make it worth while when you have wall to wall people.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

When we had one here in Nashville, it was the same, but then they had TV, radio, newspaper, etc. commercials for a few weeks before. Much is John and Jane Q. Public, not model railway folk.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did go Sat and the crowds where large. Big thing this year was Tomas The Train as they had a ride on for the kids. Another factor for drawing large crowds is that kids up to age 16 where free. Big drawing card. Quite a bit of G stuff but I kept my hands in my pocket







. Our club did have our layout up and lots of folks around it. Sorry no pics. Later RJD


----------

